# Breeder within driving distance of Toronto, Ontario



## Harley_chik

I don't think I can be of much help, but I wanted to let you know I think you're on the right track. Stick to your guns and I think you'll be happy you did!


----------



## Cdnjennga

*Christmas Parti?*

It's very early days, but I may have found the breeder of my future pup (a large toy).  We've been emailing back and forth for a few weeks, but had a long talk on the phone today and I'll be meeting up with her and her dogs soon.

She is a low volume breeder (3 litters in the last 2 years) who is breeding 2 girls in the coming months. She titles at both ends (UKC Champions and Agility/ Obedience), feeds raw, leaves natural tails, limited vaccines and does a lot of socialization, leash training and even some clicker training. Her pups stay with the mother until they leave her home, and get lots of exposure to her Spoos and other toys. Oh and they have full health testing behind them, including elbows. My mom has actually known her for a few years as a fellow agility competitor, so we already have a connection.

She will know in a few weeks if there are pups, but both the girls have had a litter before, so I have my fingers crossed! One should have all partis while the other will probably have half partis and half solids. Her dogs tend to be towards the top of the toy size or slightly oversized (up to about 11 inches). She's keeping one pup, but will put me near the top of the list as we are a performance home and are also willing to put a UKC championship on the pup.

If all goes well, the pup will be ready to come home in mid December at 10 to 12 weeks of age. It seems like a long time to wait, but I have a great feeling about this breeder and am willing to wait for the right pup. Wish me luck!


----------



## *heather*

:cheer2: That will be a very Merry Christmas for you guys!! Congratulations!


----------



## thestars

The anticipation and waiting is well worth it to get the pup of your dreams!!


----------



## Cdnjennga

Thanks guys! Yes, it will be worth the wait, and that timing is actually perfect for me. Of course I just want a pupppy NOW, haha. 

I met the breeder and her dogs yesterday and it seems to all be a go, although I haven't committed to anything yet. She is relaxed and happy to wait until the pups are born to see if there's anything right for me before we worry about deposits or anything like that.

The dam is from Ynot parti toys and minis in Pennsylvania while the sire is from Sisco in California. It's a partial line breeding, so they do share some relatives, although half of the Ynot pedigree is a total outcross. Does anyone have any opinions on these two lines? Feel free to PM me if you don't want to say publicly.


----------



## FUZBUTZ

Cdnjennga, I do not know anything at all about the Ynot parti toys and minis in Pennsylvania, but both myself (FUZBUTZ) and (SECRETO) also on this forum, own full brother litter mates that are from the SISCO lines, here in California. I realize that you are looking at toy/mini size dogs, ours are standards, but just wanted to let you know that these two males are great dogs. They do not look a whole lot alike, but their dispositions seem to be identical. Both are nice, calm, lovable hunks, but with lots of spunk, and are truly loved a lot. I think that Sisco's has some really nice dogs, in all sizes and colors. I have never heard anything bad about this kennel. I have never been to Sisco's, but if I remember right I believe that SECRETO has, so you might want to correspond with her, I'm sure that she can give you more info then I can.


----------



## SECRETO

Hello,

I was reading this thread and noticed you were wondering about the sisco breeder. Her name is karen sisco with sisco's distinctive poodles and is very nice. I've not met her or seen her kennel in person (I'm like 4 hours away from her) but I've chatted several times with her before and she is well respected in the dog show world. She seems to beed good looking pups and is sticks to the standard. She has a website you can visit and look for yourself to get an idea. She seems very willing to chat about her lines and health concerns etc.I know that roxy25 recently met karen at a la dog show. She also said that karen seemed like a nice lady and I think she commented that her poodles were good looking. 

Anyhow, just thought I'd offer the little info I had. I love my boy eli (half sisco lines). He is a very balanced dog and wonderful family companion to both people and pets. The same for fuzbutz boy rocky. He is a gentle giant and has a wonderful temperment. That's my eli's littermate bro like she said. 

Glad to hear you found a breeder that seems right. I hope it all works out and christmas is just around the corner.


----------



## cbrand

You might contact these breeders:

In your area... don't know them
http://www.geocities.com/enchantmentminipoodles/

In CT very good reputation:
Songbird Poodles
http://home.earthlink.net/~songbirdpoodles/

Kandansk Poodles Alberta (sorry)
http://www.kandansk.ca/archive.htm

Why not contact the Poodle Club of Canada and get a recommendation.

The most important thing to remember about Minis is Optigen testing. Breeding parents much be tested and be either clear or carrier bred to clear. If your Mini puppy is affected, it will go blind at an early age. Besides this, I think I would want to see testing for:
Hips
Legg-Calve-Perthes
Patellas


----------



## roxy25

SECRETO said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was reading this thread and noticed you were wondering about the sisco breeder. Her name is karen sisco with sisco's distinctive poodles and is very nice. I've not met her or seen her kennel in person (I'm like 4 hours away from her) but I've chatted several times with her before and she is well respected in the dog show world. She seems to beed good looking pups and is sticks to the standard. She has a website you can visit and look for yourself to get an idea. She seems very willing to chat about her lines and health concerns etc.I know that roxy25 recently met karen at a la dog show. She also said that karen seemed like a nice lady and I think she commented that her poodles were good looking.
> Anyhow, just thought I'd offer the little info I had. I love my boy eli (half sisco lines). He is a very balanced dog and wonderful family companion to both people and pets. The same for fuzbutz boy rocky. He is a gentle giant and has a wonderful temperment. That's my eli's littermate bro like she said.
> 
> Glad to hear you found a breeder that seems right. I hope it all works out and christmas is just around the corner.


Yes I have met Karen , very nice . She breeds probably the best Parti standards around. At the show she had some dogs in the ring not sure which ones where hers ( need to look at show results) but all of them where handled by Margie Sulivan. She gave us tips for Enzo she seems to know the standard well because she was telling us how to make Enzo's face look longer. Enzo has a broader skull and we have been told this by Allan Chambers also.


----------



## Cdnjennga

Thanks for the input all! There's a question mark over the parti breeding now, and I am continuing to investigate other possibilities. I have talked to A LOT of people, going as far as Connecticut (Random Wind) and the Ottawa Valley (Subria). I have about 3 people I am currently talking to who I feel comfortable with, and hopefully should have a pup around Christmas or just after from one of them!


----------



## Cdnjennga

cbrand said:


> You might contact these breeders:
> 
> In your area... don't know them
> http://www.geocities.com/enchantmentminipoodles/
> 
> In CT very good reputation:
> Songbird Poodles
> http://home.earthlink.net/~songbirdpoodles/
> 
> Kandansk Poodles Alberta (sorry)
> http://www.kandansk.ca/archive.htm


Thanks for your recos! Enchantment was actually one of the first breeders I contacted, but they're not planning a litter till next spring. Songbird is another, although they seemed to have more white and cream, so I talked to Random Wind who has some link with Songbird. And Kandansk is a little far (but has beautiful, beautiful dogs)!

The health testing is sooo important. All the breeders I am considering have bred or are breeding Optigen tested dogs and do CERFs and OFA recommended tests. It's a minefield, but I find the more people I talk to, the better educated I become.


----------



## Evik

Thank you for your links for breeders, I have one Canadian for you, did you try them?

http://www.thepoodlepuddle.com/


----------



## Locket

If you're still looking you might find this website helpful. You'll have to do your research, but at least it gives you some starting points.

http://www.dogsincanada.com/breeders

Choose your breed and your province and voila!


----------



## Cdnjennga

Thanks all! I'm currently on the waiting list with one breeder, but am still looking into others in case it doesn't work out. She was planning to breed two bitches with pups ready to go December/ January but unfortunately one developed a problem that could be fatal if not addressed and had to have an emergency spaying. As she said, breeding is not for the faint of heart!

It's a shame, she is a very low volume breeder who meets much of my criteria. She just happened to be breeding 2 of her 3 dogs right now after a long break in breeding. That really appealed to me as minis have such small litters and I would have twice the choice, but what can you do. At least the bitch is ok! Anyway, I'm still hopeful that I'll be able to get a pup for her, but it depends on how many she has as she's keeping one.


----------



## Locket

I hope she has a nice big litter


----------



## Evik

Good luck with your puppy :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Cdnjennga

I spent 2 hours talking to the possible breeder of my puppy last week. We had a great chat and she answered a lot of the questions I had. I'm now just waiting to see if puppies are actually on the way! She's palpating the dam at the earliest tomorrow, so hopefully we'll at least know if she's pregnant. Then it's just a case of waiting and seeing how many pups she has, and if there's one for me. I'm 3rd on her list (she's first and some people who have 2 other dogs of hers are second.) I'm getting impatient!


----------



## wishpoo

Best of luck : ) in your search !!! If you ever decide to get a standard (black or white solid color) in your area go with http://www.classiquepoodles.com/welcome.htm. Just fantastic poodles with WONDERFUL lady behind them : ) !!!!!


----------



## Evik

Cdnjennga I'm very happy for you, you are searching for long time. This time it is the puppy you were waiting for :clap:
You know it's funny, I think I finally found a breeder I like a lot, I'm also on the waiting list. The puppies should be born in beginning of October and she lives not even two hours from me, so I'm happy, but also very impatient


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

You may also want to check our Carolyn Savage at Denali Poodles. She seems to have lovely minis and toys and has been doing this for quite some time. She is about 40 mins from Toronto, so added bonus in her distance from you.


----------



## bigredpoodle

If you are willing to buy from the US Patriot Poodles has a red Mini Litter coming  She has nice dogs. I think she tests her dogs you would have to ask . 
I know she guarantees here is a link to her site http://www.patriotpoodles.com/NurseryStars.html


----------



## Cdnjennga

Thanks both! I will keep them in mind if it doesn't work out with the breeder I'm talking to.

I heard from her this morning, and she was able to feel one little embryo when she palpated. She doesn't count them, so for now we just know she's pregnant - she'll take her for an x-ray a couple of days before her due date for more info.

So one step down. Next is how many puppies and what sex they are!


----------



## bigredpoodle

Cdnjennga said:


> Thanks both! I will keep them in mind if it doesn't work out with the breeder I'm talking to.
> 
> I heard from her this morning, and she was able to feel one little embryo when she palpated. She doesn't count them, so for now we just know she's pregnant - she'll take her for an x-ray a couple of days before her due date for more info.
> 
> So one step down. Next is how many puppies and what sex they are!


Weel good luck to you Keep us updated about your new baby !


----------



## BFF

Wow! How exciting. This sounds so familiar with me waiting and waiting and waiting for little Zulee. I'm glad you are in the process of finding your puppy. BTW...I was looking for Ynot Parti Poodles and only found a kennel in Arizona. Are they affiliated with the one you are looking at?


----------



## Cdnjennga

BFF said:


> Wow! How exciting. This sounds so familiar with me waiting and waiting and waiting for little Zulee. I'm glad you are in the process of finding your puppy. BTW...I was looking for Ynot Parti Poodles and only found a kennel in Arizona. Are they affiliated with the one you are looking at?


I know, you are definitely familiar with this process! It feels endless, but hopefully that right pup for me is on its way. 

In the end I decided to go for a black pup rather than parti. But the Ynot parti girl I met was from these people: http://www.partipoodle.org/ToysMinis/tabid/61/Default.aspx


----------



## bigpoodleperson

Im pretty sure Patriot poodles is user name Thestars on here. You could just ask her here.


----------



## thestars

bigpoodleperson said:


> Im pretty sure Patriot poodles is user name Thestars on here. You could just ask her here.


Yes I Am!


----------



## Dogsinstyle

YNot and Pioneer are good breeders (Julie and Sara) They bred The #1dog in 2003 JC Pioneer's Kaiser.
Carole


----------



## Cdnjennga

Well... It looks like the hunt may continue. The breeder is now not able to feel the embryo she felt the other day, suggesting either she wasn't pregnant then or she reabsorbed. Guess I better start emailing/ calling again.


----------



## *heather*

Awe man!! That's too bad!! well... at least you've done a lot of leg work already!! Good luck :clover: on your ongoing search!!


----------



## Dogsinstyle

Cilla has 2 mini litters due right now. She's in So. ontario.
http://www.geocities.com/paisley.poodles/paisleyhomepage.html?1215383706154
Carole


----------



## Cdnjennga

Thanks Carole! I've kind of decided I'm in love with the black minis now though. Although you never know.


----------



## Cdnjennga

So stop me if you've heard this before.  But once again I may have found a breeder! She's small scale (litter every 2 to 3 years), just has 3 dogs living with her and is breeding one of her bitches for the first time at 4 years old. Full health testing behind her bitch and the stud will have full health testing too (she hasn't made a final decision on the stud yet). And she keeps natural tails! The only thing is her breeding is a little later then I wanted (pups ready to come home in May), but hey, when you're looking for a friend for 14 years, what's a few extra months of waiting?

The best part is she's only a 45 minute drive away, so we'll be going to meet her and her dogs within the next couple of weeks. And so the wait maybe begins again!


----------



## Evik

Cdnjennga said:


> So stop me if you've heard this before. But once again I may have found a breeder! She's small scale (litter every 2 to 3 years), just has 3 dogs living with her and is breeding one of her bitches for the first time at 4 years old. Full health testing behind her bitch and the stud will have full health testing too (she hasn't made a final decision on the stud yet). And she keeps natural tails! The only thing is her breeding is a little later then I wanted (pups ready to come home in May), but hey, when you're looking for a friend for 14 years, what's a few extra months of waiting?
> 
> The best part is she's only a 45 minute drive away, so we'll be going to meet her and her dogs within the next couple of weeks. And so the wait maybe begins again!


Cdnjennga don't loose hope :nono:, we are on similar boat. The puppy I was hoping for is a history. Found out something about the breeder I don't like, so I'm again back to square one. This Sunday I'm going to to a poodle show so maybe I will meet some good breeder :fingers-crossed:
Look at that this way. Everything happens for reason. Maybe we should wait for the puppy till spring, so we don't have to deal wit the :smow:, with the door man, and it will give you more time to find the helping boyfriend, right? :wink:


----------



## *heather*

oh wow... that's SO far away!! MAY?! I feel your pain! I know you're right though, it's a long term commitment so what's a few months... it just feels so long when you're waiting for a new fur baby to bring home to cuddle and play with!! At least you get to visit soon, that will be fun too!! :flowers: congrats on finding a breeder!!


----------



## Cdnjennga

Evik said:


> Cdnjennga don't loose hope :nono:, we are on similar boat. The puppy I was hoping for is a history. Found out something about the breeder I don't like, so I'm again back to square one. This Sunday I'm going to to a poodle show so maybe I will meet some good breeder
> Look at that this way. Everything happens for reason. Maybe we should wait for the puppy till spring, so we don't have to deal wit the :smow:, with the door man, and it will give you more time to find the helping boyfriend, right?


Bummer Evik, too bad. We get our hopes up and then we're back to square one over and over.  But you're right, gives us more time to sort out the things we need before we bring the pup home and no standing in freezing weather!


----------



## Cdnjennga

*heather* said:


> oh wow... that's SO far away!! MAY?! I feel your pain! I know you're right though, it's a long term commitment so what's a few months... it just feels so long when you're waiting for a new fur baby to bring home to cuddle and play with!! At least you get to visit soon, that will be fun too!! :flowers: congrats on finding a breeder!!


I know, May does seem very far away. The only good thing is she's much closer than the last breeder I spoke to, so at least we'd be able to visit with the puppies a few times. So even though s/he wouldn't come home until May (at 9 weeks), the fun would begin at the end of February when they're born!

I'm not putting all my eggs in one basket though, especially if I'm waiting that long. Lots of the breeders I have spoken to will be having pups in the spring so I will get on a few waiting lists and hope for the best.


----------



## roxy25

Good luck , I would do the same by putting your self on several waiting lists. 
I waited for an amstaff litter and only picked one breeder. The bitch only had two puppies and I was a$$ed out :doh:


----------



## Cdnjennga

So my mom and I are going to visit the possible breeder of my pup on the 7th. I'm looking forward to meeting her and her dogs. I have to admit, I have been frustrated recently with my hunt for my pup. I keep talking to all these breeders who look fine on the surface but then I find out they haven't health tested, have bred to non health tested dogs, have bred young dogs (repeatedly) or have bred to a line of dogs that is of questionable quality. A few time I have become exasperated and just said "well, maybe I can overlook x, y or z." I'm lucky to have a mom who talks me out of those moments and reminds me that I don't want to support something I don't believe in.


----------



## Harley_chik

Cdnjennga said:


> Bummer Evik, too bad. We get our hopes up and then we're back to square one over and over.  But you're right, gives us more time to sort out the things we need before we bring the pup home and no standing in freezing weather!


I may be joining ya'll. I found out the breeder I had in mind is breeding a different bitch and I'm just not in love with this breeding. I'm not giving up just yet, I should know more after this weekend. Good things come to those who wait, I guess.


----------



## Cdnjennga

Harley_chik said:


> I may be joining ya'll. I found out the breeder I had in mind is breeding a different bitch and I'm just not in love with this breeding. I'm not giving up just yet, I should know more after this weekend. Good things come to those who wait, I guess.


I really hope so!  Good luck on what feels like an eternal hunt!


----------



## Cdnjennga

Time to update this thread yet again! I have two breeders on my shortlist at the moment, one who is breeding a black litter and one who breeds silver, blues and whites. Breeder number one (the black breeder) bred her girl on December 27th, so now it's just a waiting game to see if it took and what's produced! That litter will be due end of Feb/ beginning of March. Breeder number two won't be breeding until Feb or March, but we're going to meet her and her dogs sometime within this month.

So once again, the clock is counting down and I'm just waiting to see if my puppy is on its way...


----------



## bigredpoodle

Good luck to you ! Fingers crossed


----------

